# What are the sign of frame?



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

All white markings orginate from a pinto white pattern gene. 

Frame. The white markings on the face are top heavy and irregular and typically reach toward the eyes. Frame likes to put irregular markings on the sides of the horse avoiding the topline. Frame likes to keep white markings off the legs. Also can cause blue eyes in horses. Horses who carry frame can have ZERO white on them which is why ALL breeding horses not just pinto's should be tested for this when it isn't obvious like it on as the horse in the picture since it is lethal in homozygous form.

















Frame QH mare has only this odd blaze and a dollar coin sized spot on her side.









Splash. The white markings are bottom heavy and smooth they can have that dipped in paint look. Can put markings on the legs also causes blue eyes in horses. 

















Sabino can also put white markings on legs they typically are very symmetrical markings that can have jagged tops to them. It's also responsible for ticking in coats and other markings like stars or symmetrical blazes. Likes to keep color around the eyes as well. 

















Dominant white and maximum expressed sabino. There is still a lt of research that needs to be done on this and these two white patterning genes can look identical but they both can make a horse very white or completely white.
























_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nessa1579 (Feb 24, 2013)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> All white markings orginate from a pinto white pattern gene.
> 
> Frame. The white markings on the face are top heavy and irregular and typically reach toward the eyes. Frame likes to put irregular markings on the sides of the horse avoiding the topline. Frame likes to keep white markings off the legs. Also can cause blue eyes in horses. Horses who carry frame can have ZERO white on them which is why ALL breeding horses not just pinto's should be tested for this when it isn't obvious like it on as the horse in the picture since it is lethal in homozygous form.
> 
> ...


Wow! Thanks! What would you say this mare is if she had something? It's hard to tell in the picture, but she does also have a right hind sock/pastern.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Probably sabino but some white patterns can express quite minimally. And some can be recessive and not express at all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

A good idea though, if ever thinking of breeding, is to test ANY stock that are from breeds that are known to have frame before heading into the breeding. Solid horses can and do carry the frame gene with no outward signs (aka color anywhere on the body or head).


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

I love this forum, so educational!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nessa1579 (Feb 24, 2013)

Wow! Definitely learning a lot. What would make you think Sabino? This is her dam. Really bad picture, but what would you guess her pattern to be?


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Do you guys see how many white patterns that are covered under the blanket term of Overo. That is why it is an outdated term and one that leads to uneducated breeding decisions that result in lethal foals.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

nessa1579 said:


> Wow! Definitely learning a lot. What would make you think Sabino? This is her dam. Really bad picture, but what would you guess her pattern to be?


The jagged white on the legs and fairly symmetrical blaze are probably sabino. But that odd belly spot makes me wonder if that's frame or sabino caused.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

This is my mare. She is out a loud colored mare that is definitely positive for frame.










Her blaze shape is definitely one that would raise a flag to test for frame. So I did and she is N/O.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

Both of my mares were guessed to be frame carriers at some point. Both were tested and both were negative. On the other hand, completely solid horses without a white hair on their body can be frame carriers. You just never know, and that is why, when dealing with breeds of horses which can carry frame, you either breed your mare to a stallion that is tested negative, or you test your mare... pattern or not.


----------

